# problème reconnaissance du disque dur imac G3



## marius76 (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je suis nouveau sous mac. Je suis plutôt linuxien et je récupère du matériel informatique dans l'objectif de le remettre en état pour des assos, des écoles,...
Je viens de rentrer un vieux imac G3 600 Mhz, 128 Mo de ram. Bref ce n'est pas une Ferrari mais pour faire du traitement de texte et de la navigation web je pense que ça doit tourner.
J'ai les cds d'installation. Seul problème, assez rapidement dans le processus d'installation, le programme ne trouve pas le HDD. J'ai démonté la bestiole et essayé avec 2 autres HDD mais j'ai le même souci.
Deux questions donc :
- d'où vient le problème dans la mesure où il est difficile d'incriminer le HDD ?? Je précise au cas où que ce sont des HDD qui n'avaient pas de système mac à l'origine... mais bon !
- y a-t-il un BIOS sous mac ou quelque-chose du genre pour voir si le HDD est reconnu ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Septembre 2010)

Quelle version de Mac OS X veut tu installer ? DVD noir ?

Dans utilitaire de disque -> Formater -> HFS


----------



## marius76 (29 Septembre 2010)

> Quelle version de Mac OS X veut tu installer ? DVD noir ?


bien écoutes, j'espère que les disques que l'on m'a donné sont les bons et correspondent à la machine. Je n'y connais rien en mac.
J'ai 2 cd (disc1 et disc 2) : MAC OS version 10.2 cd version 1.0 de couleur grise.



> Dans utilitaire de disque -> Formater -> HFS


Ca c'est un menu auquel je peux accéder quand le mac boot sur le CD c'est ça ?
merci à toi !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Septembre 2010)

marius76 a dit:


> bien écoutes, j'espère que les disques que l'on m'a donné sont les bons et correspondent à la machine. Je n'y connais rien en mac.
> J'ai 2 cd (disc1 et disc 2) : MAC OS version 10.2 cd version 1.0 de couleur grise.
> 
> 
> ...


si ce sont les bons cd ok, oui c'est un menu au quel tu as acces quand tu boote sur  le cd (menu en haut de l'écran" "utilitaire de disque"


----------



## marius76 (30 Septembre 2010)

ok merci beaucoup iMacounet
ca marche niquel !
Deux questions encore et je te laisse :
- 128 Mo de ram c'est faible. On peut monter jusqu'à combien en sachant qu'il y deux emplacements ? C'est de la SD-ram ? Quelle fréquence faut-il ???
- connais-tu une distribution linux qui permettrait à la machine de mieux fonctionner car mac OS 10.2 ça m'a l'air un peu lourd pour la machine ! 
Merci !!!


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2010)

On peut monter la Ram à 1Go (2*512) PC133, mais les Mac sont très chatouilleux, il vaut mieux acheter de la Ram compatible.
10.2 (X.2) n'est pas très abouti, dans ce cas (avec au moins 640Mo de Ram) X.3 tourne très bien. voir X.4&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (30 Septembre 2010)

Perso sur mon ex G3 500 j'ai mis Tiger 10.4.6 et 768 mb de ram, et il fonctionne très bien, mais il pourrait encore mieux fonctionner en mettent un hdd de plus grosse capacité à 7200 trs


----------

